# Suicidios 2007/2008



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

Tá aberto o topico do desabafo. 

Esta saída do GFS é absolutamente de  adiaram o frio mais uma vez quando é que esta novela acaba.

Batam nos modelos malta digam o que acham o que vos revolta nestes malditos modelos e tempo chato.

O frio morre á porta de casa


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2008 às 22:58)

Este GFS é de bradar aos céus!! 

O episódio do dia 11 retirou-o quase por completo e transformou-o num descafeinado, não tarda ainda mete uma entrada de SW para esse dia! O que vale é que temos o ECMWF que é mais certo, espero que este mantenha a tendência!


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2008 às 23:06)

Tenham calma! não se suicidem já tomem uns calmex e pensem que o Inverno mal começou


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2008 às 23:09)

Bem sei que esta saída não foi boa mas calma pessoal, afinal ainda só passaram duas semanas do Inverno. É muito cedo para abrir este tópico.


----------



## RMira (7 Jan 2008 às 10:22)

Calma pessoal, acho que desta vez estamos a assistir a um estudo aprofundado dos modelos para uma entrada que ainda vamos ter em Janeiro. Eles estão a testa até onde pode ir o frio dessa mesma entrada. Reparem que já está outra a 168h pelo ECM e o pelo GFS. É preciso calma, está-se a preparar algo, não sabemos é quando. Mas aposto que será para a última semana de Janeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

O problema é que o os modelos estão sempre a adiar o frio nunca mais acaba a novela. 

Continuo a achar vamos assistir a um cenário bastante interessante mas o tempo está-se a esgotar 

Oxalá este tópico se arrume para o lado depressa.


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2008 às 10:30)

Na minha opnião, faltam apenas 40 dias para qualquer coisa acontecer, caso não aconteça, então teremos que esperar pelo próximo outono/inverno.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 14:25)

Este principio de Janeiro está a ser , acho que se não tivermos temperaturas mesmo baixas lá para meios/finais de Janeiro, as que se registam, registaram, e se registarão nos proximos dias poderão estragar as médias...

Os modelos (mas principalmente o GFS, que é o que me irrita mais) estão sempre a adiar o frio! Adiem-no de uma vez!! Ou então nem nos dêem ilusões!

Quero frio!! Este tempo é

Mas não me vou suicidar já... ainda tenho um niquinho de esperança que lá a partir de dia 12 isto mude...

T. actual: 18,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2008 às 10:30)

BASTA!!!

Basta de situações meteorológicas com temperaturazinhas e chuvinhas amenas... BASTA!!!

BASTA de anticiclones, massas de ar tropicais e outras situações que NÃO GOSTO, NÃO PRECISO e NÂO QUERO!!!

A única coisa que eu quero é chegar ao computador e ver malta porreira a fazer os seus relatos de frio e neve em  todo o Portugal no melhor site da Internet!

Será que é assim tão complicado?...

MeteoPT... sabe bem sonhar um pouco...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2008 às 13:48)

Vitaminos espetaculo  concordo plenamente contigo.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2008 às 15:51)

vitamos disse:


> BASTA!!!
> 
> Basta de situações meteorológicas com temperaturazinhas e chuvinhas amenas... BASTA!!!
> 
> ...



Diz isso tudo ao S.Pedro, talvez ele te oiça...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 16:07)

vitamos disse:


> BASTA!!!
> 
> Basta de situações meteorológicas com temperaturazinhas e chuvinhas amenas... BASTA!!!
> 
> ...



O meu vizinho a soltar a sua veia rebelde...
Estou contigo


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2008 às 16:56)

vitamos disse:


> BASTA!!!
> 
> Basta de situações meteorológicas com temperaturazinhas e chuvinhas amenas... BASTA!!!
> 
> ...




 Excelente


----------



## PedroNGV (10 Jan 2008 às 03:09)

Onde é que já vai este dia 3 de Janeiro?!




Guarda


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 20:11)

Conclusão do dia 11 de Janeiro apenas ar gelado foi a unica coisa que se aproveitou o resto foi apenas lixo mas pronto as coisas em Portugal são assim.

No nosso país ser-se meteolouco é querer ter um ataque cardiaco no nosso país só se pode ter apenas um unico hobbie que é colecionador de dívidas isso sim somos uns autenticos recordistas.

Viva a paixão louca do AA por nós e a bebedeira dos modelos


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 20:14)

*Mais um suicídio... *


O champanhe na geladeira,
Os modelos para o caixote...
Guarda a máquina na algibeira
Que não foi desta o fartote!

Olhos postos no temperatura...
Nuvens no céu a bailar.
Mas é esta a realidade dura:
Vamos ter de novo que esperar.

Floquitos na Guarda e em Bragança,
Nem dá para festejar...
Anda o tempo sem pujança 
E nós a desesperar.

Alegrem-se os modelos e previsões,
Seja em Janeiro ou Fevereiro!
Que já chega de desilusões...
QUEREMOS UM INVERNO VERDADEIRO!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 20:34)

Temos poeta


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 20:39)

vitamos disse:


> *Mais um suicídio... *
> 
> 
> O champanhe na geladeira,
> ...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 20:52)

vitamos disse:


> *Mais um suicídio... *
> 
> 
> O champanhe na geladeira,
> ...



Descobriste a tua veia de poeta!! A meteorologia desperta estes sentimentos...

A situação está a melhorar...


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jan 2008 às 11:12)

Depois de algum movimento da atmosfera,depois de alguma esperança em ver bom tempo de verdade (neve,chuva forte ,trovoadas e granizo,vento forte),depois de quarta-feira os principais modelos apontam para o regresso da corrente de W - SW em toda a Europa Ocidental com Anticlone de bloqueio a Leste.Quer dizer que Janeiro já vai a meio e não haverá Anticiclones nem na gronelândia ,nem na Escandinávia.Sem tal, dificilmente seremos bafejados com uma entrada verdadeiramente Fria para vermos neve em cotas baixas.Isto está a cheirar mal.Mas resta-nos a máxima que em Meteorologia tudo é efémero e o que hoje é verdade amanhã poderá ser mentira.E mais que 9 dias é uma Eternidade.Ainda queda todo Fevereiro e Março.
Um abraço...


----------



## rogers (12 Jan 2008 às 12:03)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...
> Depois de algum movimento da atmosfera,depois de alguma esperança em ver bom tempo de verdade (neve,chuva forte ,trovoadas e granizo,vento forte),depois de quarta-feira os principais modelos apontam para o regresso da corrente de W - SW em toda a Europa Ocidental com Anticlone de bloqueio a Leste.Quer dizer que Janeiro já vai a meio e não haverá Anticiclones nem na gronelândia ,nem na Escandinávia.Sem tal, dificilmente seremos bafejados com uma entrada verdadeiramente Fria para vermos neve em cotas baixas.Isto está a cheirar mal.Mas resta-nos a máxima que em Meteorologia tudo é efémero e o que hoje é verdade amanhã poderá ser mentira.E mais que 9 dias é uma Eternidade.Ainda queda todo Fevereiro e Março.
> Um abraço...



Foi exactamente o que pensei mesmo que não tenha sido com estas palavras, depois de ver o ensemble das 00h de hoje! Decepcionante e na minha opnião o Janeiro já era. Vamos ver o fevereiro, pois o Março, desde que chegei aqui em 2007 teima em ser quente!


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jan 2008 às 17:35)

Olá a todos.
Não querendo ser desmancha-prazeres de todos os que expectam por um bom domingo e terça-feira próximos de alguma chuva e algum vento a situação que irá ser vivida não sai do normal para esta época do ano.
Anormal, anormal foi por exemplo, esta depressão da qual eu recordo bem o temporal de chuva e vento que  foram  sentidos  aqui na zona do Porto.
Mas neste Inverno estamos ainda longe do turbilhão do Atlântico Norte ser generoso e nos mandar um bichinho destes.Pelo contrário, tudo aponta para a estabilidade atmosférica a partir da próxima quinta (18).

Mas,como sempre digo, ainda queda muito Inverno e quem sabe ainda haja visitas destas neste Inverno...quem sabe?


----------



## formiga (12 Jan 2008 às 17:51)

vai haver supresas vai,vai...


----------



## formiga (12 Jan 2008 às 17:53)

palavra de formiga


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2008 às 16:39)

É de facto revoltante o tempo deste Janeiro... ou será que ansiamos demais...

Cada evento que passa parece que aumenta o desânimo! O dia a seguir a um evento especial parece um dia de ressaca! Ou seja tudo animado no dia (nem que estejam 15 graus e um tipo esteja à espera de neve, basta baixar meio grau que começa tudo a ficar doido  ) , tudo a sonhar com "n" cenários... nada se passa... no dia a seguir a ressaca parece que apanhou tudo uma grande bebedeira... nada de modelos, nada expectativas, já anda tudo meio morto...

A culpa?? DO TEMPO!!! Já vinha um nevão, umas chuvadas daquelas bem valentes, umas trovoadas para nos embalar à noite (parece um contrasenso, mas eu adoro adormecer com aquele ruído de fundo, pouco depois da trovoada passar o seu pico máximo e depois de toda a excitação adormecer lentamente com o ruído já mais longíquo a fugir...)!

Janeiro está a chegar ao fim... Fevereiro é tão pequenino...  

Venha de lá a festa!!! Que se cumpra a tradição! Se não for no último Domingo de Janeiro que nos juntemos todos aqui em Fevereiro ou whatever! Mas que venha um dia de festa que já merecemos!!!!!


----------



## rogers (14 Jan 2008 às 17:02)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...
> 
> Olá a todos.
> Não querendo ser desmancha-prazeres de todos os que expectam por um bom domingo e terça-feira próximos de alguma chuva e algum vento a situação que irá ser vivida não sai do normal para esta época do ano.
> ...



Olá Nimboestrato,

Podias postar imagens de 1997 quando nevou no porto, se não estou enganado! 

Cumps


----------



## ALV72 (14 Jan 2008 às 19:00)

nimboestrato disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Não querendo ser desmancha-prazeres de todos os que expectam por um bom domingo e terça-feira próximos de alguma chuva e algum vento a situação que irá ser vivida não sai do normal para esta época do ano.
> Anormal, anormal foi por exemplo, esta depressão da qual eu recordo bem o temporal de chuva e vento que  foram  sentidos  aqui na zona do Porto.
> Mas neste Inverno estamos ainda longe do turbilhão do Atlântico Norte ser generoso e nos mandar um bichinho destes.Pelo contrário, tudo aponta para a estabilidade atmosférica a partir da próxima quinta (18).
> ...




Terá sido nessa altura, tinha eu 10 anos que houve aquele grande nevão na zona de Coimbra e arredores ?
Que dia magnifico, como eu gostaria de reviver novamente um dia desses .

Joao


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jan 2008 às 02:04)

Creio que foi a 2 ou a 3 de Janeiro que nevou.Quer dizer , caiu uma folheca.





.

Nevar, nevar mesmo, acumular flocos em diversas superfícies,até à tarde do dia seginte,foi na célebre noite de carnaval de 11 de fevereiro de 1983.Foi a última assim no Porto.

Por ora, depois de precipitações generosas no NW aí vem o senhor do costume ,aí vem o Anticiclone  da discórdia,o dos Açores pois então...aí vem ele para muitos dias,ainda que os modelos nos acenem lá para 26,27 uma reviravolta...
Vendo a História que já é possível estudar nesta área,a tão larga distância tudo será possível...mas ,infelizmente a tendência não é lá muito animadora para quem como eu gosta do tempo revolto.,anormal, extraordinário.
De volta à calmaria característica da nossa  latitude e  exposição oceânica a Oeste,de volta a esta normalidadezinha,resta expectar .
O Carnaval pode regressar...


----------



## rogers (16 Jan 2008 às 09:11)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...
> 
> Creio que foi a 2 ou a 3 de Janeiro que nevou.Quer dizer , caiu uma folheca.
> ....
> ...



Neste momento estou contente com o anticiclone... tenho roupas que nunca secam... lol... e queria ver umas geadas... por isso seja bem-vindo!

Mas dia 26-27 estou a contar com a mudança... espero que sim..

Abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jan 2008 às 01:16)

É suposto ,por aqui não haver contentamento.
Por estas páginas lamentamos a ausência :uns da chuva (agora mais os do sul), outros do frio ( todos),outros da neve (os do costume),outros do vento forte (os sensíveis)...
Enfim...não vem lá tempo para nada disso...
Mas que por aqui não haja só lamúria,
haja também esperança,
assim estava em 21 de jan. de 2005 a europa






Assim poderá estar essa mesma europa apenas 5 dias depois...como  há apenas 2 anos...





E então? Em que ficamos?
É preciso ter calma...
Ainda virá algo em que a gente sinta que está no INVERNO...


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2008 às 11:22)

Sim, podemos ter uma entrada fria ainda durante este mês, mas estes primeiros 20 dias têm sido uma desilusão. A maioria dos dias tem-se caracterizado por elevados valores de temperatura e pouca precipitação.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jan 2008 às 11:26)

vitamos disse:


> *Mais um suicídio... *
> 
> 
> O champanhe na geladeira,
> ...



Mto bom  
Esté mesmo mto giro


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jan 2008 às 11:33)

ALV72 disse:


> Terá sido nessa altura, tinha eu 10 anos que houve aquele grande nevão na zona de Coimbra e arredores ?
> Que dia magnifico, como eu gostaria de reviver novamente um dia desses .
> 
> Joao



Eu tinha 1 ano, não me lembro de grande coisa.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jan 2008 às 03:42)

Bons dias...
sim...sim...velhos tempos esses.Nevou com abundância em todo o interior centro norte.Pois se até aqui no Porto a neve quedou nos lugares sombrios  de um dia para o outro, faço ideia o que terá sido no interior .Quanto às datas do episódio foi de facto grandioso: é que  desde o dia 10 a 15 de Fevereiro de 1983 qualquer sítio no centro e norte terá relatos  extraordinários  do ocorrido.
Quanto ao Inverno de 2008 que dizer?
Cá se vai andando com a cabeça entre as orelhas.
Que diferença  desses tempos nesta altura do campeonato.
Agora vem o Anticiclone mesmo para cima da nossas cabeças e orelhas para muitos dias,todos,  até onde o horizonte da previsão atinge.
O que ainda consola é que esse mesmo  horizonte atinge 9, 10 dias.Não mais.
Tudo o que é vindouro  é desconhecido.Assim sendo e feitas as contas para 10 de fevereiro ainda pode haver mais uns quantos dias negros nos modelos de previsão.Embora a Europa Ocidental esteja super-amena, em meteorologia
para surpresas, até 10, 11 de Fevereiro ainda há muito tempo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2008 às 21:56)

vitamos disse:


> *Mais um suicídio... *
> 
> 
> O champanhe na geladeira,
> ...



Grande criatividade !
O poema está giríssimo.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

Não olho mais para as run´s...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2008 às 05:26)

Sim ...não vale a pena olhar para as actualizações dos modelos  nos próximos 2, 3 dias.Ainda vai vir um bicharoco enorme de 1040 de  altura,toneladas de peso  de estabilidade e portanto o quadro imediato é mesmo negro.Mas ,e há sempre um mas,até ao lavar dos cestos será vindima.E ,caramba , ainda é Janeiro,ainda não sabemos como vai ser a qualidade do tintol ...Falta Todo o Fevereiro.
Para finais de Março verificar-se-á a qualidade das pipas.
Mas que isto, por ora, não passa  de um reles palhete ,lá isso é verdade...


----------



## Luis França (22 Jan 2008 às 15:21)

Vejam lá, não tomem demasiados Calmex's pois podem vir a precisar deste remédio - *SurgeStix* - Inhalable Caffeine Stix


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 13:18)

_(o poema meteorológico que segue é da exclusiva responsabilidade do autor e contem bolinha no canto superior... não aconselhável a menores e pessoas mais sensíveis)  _





É Janeiro, é janeiro,
Vamos todos festejar!
E num clima bem porreiro
Vamos para a praia torrar!
Porque isto anda do avesso
E o inverno não tem começo.

Jovem veste o calção,
Moçoila o biquini!
Se no Brasil já é Verão,
Porque não ha-de ser aqui?
É trocar uma depressão
Por uma cerveja fresca na mão!

E se isto assim continuar,
Em Fevereiro ainda é pior.
Ao Carnaval vai chegar,
E serão cortejos do melhor:
Meteoloucos tirem os olhos do céu...
Porque serão só mamocas ao léu!


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2008 às 13:53)

vitamos disse:


> _(o poema meteorológico que segue é da exclusiva responsabilidade do autor e contem bolinha no canto superior... não aconselhável a menores e pessoas mais sensíveis)  _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2008 às 14:16)

vitamos disse:


> _(o poema meteorológico que segue é da exclusiva responsabilidade do autor e contem bolinha no canto superior... não aconselhável a menores e pessoas mais sensíveis)  _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muito bom!! A ultima parte então...
Pelo andar da carruagem, ainda vais acertar na previsão!!...


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2008 às 11:29)

LOOOOOOL


Qualquer dia as brasucas decidem vir desfilar no Carnaval para a nossa avenida da Liberdade!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 11:31)

AnDré disse:


> LOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> Qualquer dia as brasucas decidem vir desfilar no Carnaval para a nossa avenida da Liberdade!



Não me parece com o que vem para ai  os modelos podem estar malucos mas não estupidos.


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2008 às 11:38)

vitamos disse:


> _(o poema meteorológico que segue é da exclusiva responsabilidade do autor e contem bolinha no canto superior... não aconselhável a menores e pessoas mais sensíveis)  _
> 
> 
> É Janeiro, é janeiro,
> ...



Espectacular!   Parabéns!


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2008 às 13:05)

Deviamos abrir um tópico  só para a poesia podia ser que mais membros do forum soltassem a sua veia poetica para além do Vitamos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2008 às 13:59)

Excelente vitamos , bom realmente temos poeta, neste país à beira-mar plantado Camões devem ser aos milhões nada mau essa ideia de abrir um tópico de poesia


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2008 às 14:41)

vitamos disse:


> _(o poema meteorológico que segue é da exclusiva responsabilidade do autor e contem bolinha no canto superior... não aconselhável a menores e pessoas mais sensíveis)  _
> 
> E se isto assim continuar,
> Em Fevereiro ainda é pior.
> ...



Vitamos o verdadeiro Prozac do fórum


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2008 às 11:59)

Como resolver o problema da seca em Portugal por Vitamos:

1 - Termina o Inverno 2007/2008... As temperaturas rondam os 30ºC, as reservas de água do país esgotam, o MeteoPT regista uma crise de pessimismo, O Mário BArros não aparece no fórum há 7 dias...

2 - O preço da água ultrapassa o preço do barril de petróleo... O país agrava a sua crise... É esta a notícia de abertura do telejornal da 1 e sic... A tvi prefere abrir o jornal com a notícia da primeira cambalhora de um jovem chamado Mário Barros...

3 - Apercebendo-se da opurtunidade de negócio e sempre com a perspectiva de chular mais os Portugueses, as gasolineiras passam a apostar na venda de água, baixando o preço dos combustíveis...

4- Exausto pelo esforço dispendido e aproveitando a baixa de preços dos combustíveis MArio Barros adquire um dispositivo a diesel que lhe permite efectuar cambalhotas sem esforço...

5- Mario Barros a caminho de Fátima perde o controlo sobre o seu dispositivo e sai disparado pela força de uma explosão do seu propulsor em Monte Real. Rapidamente atingiu mach 2 a caminho do céu... A população considerou facto normal por aquelas bandas.

6 - Mário Barros chega a um estranho local após a projecção. Vê tudo azul, as nuvens por baixo e um senhor de Barbas (que se apresenta como Pedro da familia dos São's) que o olha com um ar absorto!

7 - Mario Barros consegue convencer São Pedro que se Não mandar chuva para Portugal, este se transformará num inferno, e que pelas leis do arrefecimento universal toda a zona do céu congelaria. E disse ainda que se não fosse verdade faria 7000 flexões apenas com o dedo mindinho da mão esquerda. Além disso convenceu São Pedro que era melhor ser precipitação sob a forma de NEVE. DE norte a sul que era também para mostrar auns algarvios do fórum que ele tinha razã... uppps... não, para poder ser MAIS EFICAZ, era isso...

8- 240 Limpa neves depois, a seca terminou, as gasolineiras decidiram aderir ao negócio das correntes de neve, o país saiu da seca (mas da crise não, não queriam mais nada...) e Mário Barros foi condecorado com o prémio Nobel que foi retirado prontamente ao Al Gore! Ah e foi eleito rei do METEO PT!

E voilá! eis a solução...

( As minhas desculpas ao Mário Barros... Eh pah fora brincadeiras tenho a maior admiração por ti, não leves a mal a  brincadeira  )


----------



## RMira (30 Jan 2008 às 13:16)

Não desmoreçam, o dia 2 de Fevereiro ainda tem uma palavra a dizer!

Pessoalmente penso que o Mário tem todas as razões para acreditar! Até eu acredito...


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2008 às 14:01)

vitamos disse:


> Como resolver o problema da seca em Portugal por Vitamos:
> 
> 1 - Termina o Inverno 2007/2008... As temperaturas rondam os 30ºC, as reservas de água do país esgotam, o MeteoPT regista uma crise de pessimismo, O Mário BArros não aparece no fórum há 7 dias...
> 
> ...




O Mario Barros parece ser a solução para os nossos problemas, esta teoria está do "catano"


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2008 às 14:06)

mirones disse:


> Não desmoreçam, o dia 2 de Fevereiro ainda tem uma palavra a dizer!
> 
> Pessoalmente penso que o Mário tem todas as razões para acreditar! Até eu acredito...



Sim eu também acredito num fim de semana interessante... acho que nada de 29 de janeiro de 2006 ou 28 de Janeiro de 2007. Mas vai ser um cozinhado giro que parece vir em crescendo... ou seja não era apocaliptico e esfumou-se... não, apareceu qualquer coisa e vai-se moldando. Enfim vamos ver se este tópico de suicidios acaba da melhor maneira! E se dermos todos razão ao Mário ficaria mesmo muito feliz


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2008 às 14:37)

vitamos disse:


> Como resolver o problema da seca em Portugal por Vitamos:
> 
> 1 - Termina o Inverno 2007/2008... As temperaturas rondam os 30ºC, as reservas de água do país esgotam, o MeteoPT regista uma crise de pessimismo, O Mário BArros não aparece no fórum há 7 dias...
> 
> ...



Que Génio Vitamos!! Que Génio!!!!
E um sentido de humor surpreendente!

O que eu já me ri...
E até acho que seja uma critica positiva ao Mário Barros. 
A mudança está em ele começar já este inverno com as cambalhotas até Fátima!


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2008 às 15:12)

vitamos disse:


> Como resolver o problema da seca em Portugal por Vitamos:
> 
> 1 - Termina o Inverno 2007/2008... As temperaturas rondam os 30ºC, as reservas de água do país esgotam, o MeteoPT regista uma crise de pessimismo, O Mário BArros não aparece no fórum há 7 dias...
> 
> ...



: : : : :

Desculpem-me _(principalmente o Mário Barros)_ mas não resisti! 

Ainda bem que este forum tem bons humoristas  para animar o animo deste pessoal _(Vitamos, Mário Barros e companhia)_ todo desejoso que o AA tire umas férias e que devolva a Portugal o inverno que ele merece!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2008 às 15:33)

vitamos disse:


> Como resolver o problema da seca em Portugal por Vitamos:
> 
> 1 - Termina o Inverno 2007/2008... As temperaturas rondam os 30ºC, as reservas de água do país esgotam, o MeteoPT regista uma crise de pessimismo, O Mário BArros não aparece no fórum há 7 dias...
> 
> ...





 ai k lol isto dava um filme indiano! xD epa so mesmo a bom sentido de humor para eskecer o fracasso que este ano tem sido a nivel de fenomenos extremos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2008 às 17:36)

Tenham calma segundo a minha previsão anual no final de Janeiro iria nevar em Lisboa pode-se confirmar  a 2/3 de Fevereiro, claro e não se esqueçam que estamos num ano bissexto que quer dizer que este ano não acontece nada de bom, é tudo mau  senão for no inverno vai ser a partir de Maio , e os patos vão beber água de pé


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 18:45)

vitamos disse:


> Como resolver o problema da seca em Portugal por Vitamos:
> 
> 1 - Termina o Inverno 2007/2008... As temperaturas rondam os 30ºC, as reservas de água do país esgotam, o MeteoPT regista uma crise de pessimismo, O Mário BArros não aparece no fórum há 7 dias...
> 
> ...



Uiiii quem é o palhaço do Mário Barros deve pensar que vive nalgum cubo de gelo não se cala com a neve pra lá neve pra cá ele que tenha juízo porque o que está a dar é o calor  e o CO2 ele devia perceber que estamos a aquecer e não arrefecer logo a neve está em extinção 

Vitamos não á problema nenhum tem de haver abertura entre os membros já chega o AA para tensoes...


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2008 às 10:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uiiii quem é o palhaço do Mário Barros deve pensar que vive nalgum cubo de gelo não se cala com a neve pra lá neve pra cá ele que tenha juízo porque o que está a dar é o calor  e o CO2 ele devia perceber que estamos a aquecer e não arrefecer logo a neve está em extinção
> 
> Vitamos não á problema nenhum tem de haver abertura entre os membros já chega o AA para tensoes...



Eu sabia que sim  Quem tem bom humor sabe que isto é um dos maiores sinais de apreço! Quando não se gosta das pessoas nem sequer se brinca com elas! 

Abraço Mario Barros!


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2008 às 11:40)

"introdução musical instrumental"

(entra a voz infantil...)

Eu vi a neve, um grande nevão, quando eu estava a papar um bom jantaaaaaaar...

(entra o coro)

Tu viste a neve, uma grande neve... deixa lá estar, estááás a sonhaaaaaaaar...

(entra a voz off...)

A neve anda por aí... mas o que tu vais ver este Inverno é um grande zero!

NevePT... vive a desesperar!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 11:45)

Só tu vitamos


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2008 às 13:28)

......


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2008 às 19:57)

vitamos disse:


> "introdução musical instrumental"
> 
> (entra a voz infantil...)
> 
> ...




Mais uma vez, só o bom o humor do Vitamos para fazer esquecer este Inverno da treta


----------



## tsunami (26 Fev 2008 às 21:32)

Muito fixe, é de Coimbra...


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2008 às 17:20)

Acaba de sair mais uma run do gfs... Agarrar num cd de Xutos e tentar descontrair... mas a raiva apodera-se e a imaginação manda-me para o palco com guitarra na mão... PRONTO A DESTRUIR!!! 


Eu sei que não sou um caso isolado
Mas já estou farto de olhar p'ró ceu
A ver as nuvens partirem
Sem que nada aconteça
A teclar a minha raiva
Farto das desilusões
A desejar quilos de neve
Ou fortes depressões

Mas quando as nuvens fugirem
O Anticiclone a reinar
E em vez dos céus rugirem
O sol vai chatear!
O sol vai chatear!!!!!

(TODOS!  )

Eu já estou farto!!!!! (Eu já estou farto)
Eu já estou farto de olhar para o céu!           (BIS)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Vou ali só tomar mais um Calmex...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2008 às 17:28)

vitamos disse:


> Acaba de sair mais uma run do gfs... Agarrar num cd de Xutos e tentar descontrair... mas a raiva apodera-se e a imaginação manda-me para o palco com guitarra na mão... PRONTO A DESTRUIR!!!
> 
> 
> Eu sei que não sou um caso isolado
> ...



Bem... as _runs_ lá tem o seu péssimismo, mas tu consegues sempre dar a volta... Mais um momento de inspiração!! E a musica é bem escolhida!

Muito bom...


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 17:29)

vitamos disse:


> Acaba de sair mais uma run do gfs... Agarrar num cd de Xutos e tentar descontrair... mas a raiva apodera-se e a imaginação manda-me para o palco com guitarra na mão... PRONTO A DESTRUIR!!!
> 
> 
> Eu sei que não sou um caso isolado
> ...



 Do melhor !


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2008 às 17:35)

vitamos disse:


> Acaba de sair mais uma run do gfs... Agarrar num cd de Xutos e tentar descontrair... mas a raiva apodera-se e a imaginação manda-me para o palco com guitarra na mão... PRONTO A DESTRUIR!!!
> 
> 
> Eu sei que não sou um caso isolado
> ...


ESPETACULAR


----------



## ppereira (4 Mar 2008 às 17:45)

este homem arranja sempre forma de "cantar" com a situação


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2008 às 20:24)

vitamos disse:


> Eu já estou farto!!!!! (Eu já estou farto)
> Eu já estou farto de olhar para o céu!           (BIS)
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



 .....  ...

Eu cá acho que já ganhei resistência ao Calmex+....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2008 às 20:29)

O *vitamos* tem uma criatividade espectacular.
Dei por mim a cantar a música.


----------



## iceworld (4 Mar 2008 às 22:30)

Boa Vitamos 
Tas em grande forma!!!


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2008 às 15:47)

Desta vez (e porque nem sempre a creatividade apetece fluir e a alma se encontra mais triste) não vou colocar um poema com comédia ou um jingle sarcástico relativo ao tempo...

Estive numa jornada de depressão, daquelas que deixam uma pessoa de rastos. Numa leitura emocionante mas ao mesmo tempo triste, daquelas que nos deixam simplesmente desanimados  , quase em lágrimas...  

Hoje alegramo-nos com uma depressãozinha convectiva, umas entradas frias... e em dias de desespero grande até com chuviscos acima do sistema ME já fazemos a festa...

E recordamos coisas como se fossem passado longíquo... Acontece que no curto prazo o MeteoPT é um documento impressionante! E repito mesmo UM DOCUMENTO IMPRESSIONANTE! 

E foi nesse documento que voltei a mergulhar hoje... mas hoje ainda mais avidamente e sentidamente... naqueles dias em que é dificil conter as emoções e até com meteorologia nos podemos comover 

Não é preciso ver o dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006... Vejam o seguimento de Jan e Fev de 2006, vejam Janeiro 2007... Vejam de que se queixavam os membros naquela altura "ai porque hoje a neve nao cai a menos de 700m", "ai aqui del rei que hoje tenho mais de 5ºC,tá calor"... and so on...

Como as realidades mudam em tão pouco tempo meus amigos!

Esqueçam o que eu disse nos parágrafos anteriores... não consultem esses documentos históricos agora, guardem-nos talvez para os dias mais felizes 

É assim o tempo!


----------



## LUPER (11 Mar 2008 às 16:09)

vitamos disse:


> Desta vez (e porque nem sempre a creatividade apetece fluir e a alma se encontra mais triste) não vou colocar um poema com comédia ou um jingle sarcástico relativo ao tempo...
> 
> Estive numa jornada de depressão, daquelas que deixam uma pessoa de rastos. Numa leitura emocionante mas ao mesmo tempo triste, daquelas que nos deixam simplesmente desanimados  , quase em lágrimas...
> 
> ...



Calma colega, os eventos de janeiro de 2006 e 2007, forma sem duvida espetaculares, mas isso não significa esse desespero todo. Hoje em Aveiro tem levado o dia todo a cair água, umas vezes mais fraca, outras mais fortes. Estão 14º, que mais se pode pedir para a 1º quinzena da Primavera? Achas pouco? Não pode cair neve todos os anos à cota 0, era bom era, talvez daqui a um par de anos seja quase habitual ter 1 episodio de cota 0. Nos ultimos 3 invernos tivemos se bem me recordo 4 situações de neve á cota 0, portanto deixem-se que lamurias e vamos é aprender e estudar que alterações climáticas é que estão em curso, de forma a nos podermos proteger o melhor possivel. Força colega.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2008 às 14:47)

_O re-despertar de um tópico... porque um meteolouco nunca está satisfeito. E porque este tópico é para isso mesmo... desabafar e descontrair... dar azo ás nossas frustrações 
_


Saiu de casa pela tardinha,
Já o sol se estava a pôr...
E correu com todo o fulgor
Atrás daquela nuvem negrinha.
Hoje é que tinha de ser,
Já estava a enlouquecer.

Parou naquele descampado,
Debaixo de uma azinheira.
Em vez de uma lancheira
Com o farnel preparado,
Sacou da mochila recheada
Toda a tralha metalizada...

Na cabeça um pára-raios,
Dois garfos em cada mão,
Um esgar de alucinação...
Vai mais um gole no favaios...  (pensam que é fácil rimar com pára-raios????)
Cabeça para a nuvem inclinada,
Aguardando a violenta trovoada.

E a nuvem bem escura
Estranhamente se comoveu...
plink... uma gota caiu...
E o sol no céu apareceu

O meteolouco esse fugiu
Com um estranho grito de loucura...

*IRRA é que nem assim vejo um raio...
Caraças para o mês de Maio!*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2008 às 15:01)

...

Bem, vitamos... tu és bom nisto!!


----------



## mocha (19 Mai 2008 às 16:39)

vim so deixar algo por aqui, porque tou triste


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 18:15)

Ontem tinhas muitas esperanças quanto à «Fabiana» mas hoje só digo isto


----------



## squidward (11 Out 2008 às 23:14)

Mais um para o clube....


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 21:14)

Eu já devia ter aprendido com a desilusões que apanhei, mas não há maneira, tenho sempre esperança de que na próxima é sempre melhor.

Não há nada como uma frente fria, contar com trovoada sem calor, é a mesma coisa que por um pinguim no deserto do sahara e esperar que ele sobreviva  é totalmente impossivel.

A chuva tem sido toda fria, não percebo como é que se desenvolve, mas actividade electrica é 0 

Decidamente venha a próxima depressão, e que venha de norte, se não nada feito...quero gelo, quero frio, isto não é nada


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2008 às 09:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu já devia ter aprendido com a desilusões que apanhei, mas não há maneira, tenho sempre esperança de que na próxima é sempre melhor.
> 
> Não há nada como uma frente fria, contar com trovoada sem calor, é a mesma coisa que por um pinguim no deserto do sahara e esperar que ele sobreviva  é totalmente impossivel.
> 
> ...



Deixa-me acrescentar só isto Mário:





Já agora, temos que actualizar este tópico de frustrações que já estamos na época 2008/ 2009... Se bem que seria bom sinal não termos motivos para falar aqui


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Out 2008 às 09:59)

vitamos disse:


> Deixa-me acrescentar só isto Mário:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



já agora se não se importam


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2008 às 11:09)

E para pôr a cereja em cima do bolo sobre esta Fabiana, cá vai uma piada meteorlógica de bolso:

- Qual o interesse de uma "cut off"?

- Low, low...


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 11:59)

Que massacre que para aqui vai, o fórum está pejado de cadáveres com tanto suicídio meteorológico. 
Eu não gosto nada deste tópico, acho que parte do encanto da Meteorologia está nas desilusões/frustrações, e estava a pensar que poderíamos levar isto mais a sério, criar um botão de suicídio meteorológico, mas quem o cometesse ficaria impossibilitado de vir ao fórum durante um ano  Parecia-me mais justo, será que haveria tantos suicídios ? 




vitamos disse:


> cá vai uma piada meteorlógica de bolso:
> - Qual o interesse de uma "cut off"?
> - Low, low...



Pronto, essa teve piada


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2008 às 12:03)

Não há nada melhor que uma cut-off, qual frentes aqui as frentes são sempre uma miséria , o Algarve só regista precipitações acima do normal quando existem várias cut-off a atingir o mesmo, por isso, viva a cut-off e abaixo as frentes.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 17:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não há nada melhor que uma cut-off, qual frentes aqui as frentes são sempre uma miséria , o Algarve só regista precipitações acima do normal quando existem várias cut-off a atingir o mesmo, por isso, viva a cut-off e abaixo as frentes.



Alguns estudos indicam este tipo de fenómeno (gota fria ou cut off low) como podendo ser responsável, no sul do país, por mais de 50% do total anual da precipitação em anos secos.


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2008 às 19:00)

Perdi UMA TARDE BELÍSSIMA de oportunidades para tirar fotos espectaculares... não tirei nenhuma, não tenho máquina fotográfica... 

Tinha esperanças que pelo menos enquanto não conseguisse comprá-la as coisas acalmassem e eu não perdesse grande coisa...

Neste momento estão torres altíssimas, CÔR DE ROSA  a vir na minha direcção..

E eu sem nada à mão para poder registar o momento...

Adeus, mundo cruel


----------



## Luis França (9 Nov 2008 às 03:23)

Não sei se será o melhor sítio mas dado o marasmo porque não tentar levitar com o Augusto?


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2008 às 00:57)

Luis França disse:


> Não sei se será o melhor sítio mas dado o marasmo porque não tentar levitar com o Augusto?  :lmao



Tanta preparação, tanta corrida para nada


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Nov 2008 às 06:18)

Atenção...Atenção.
Alteração  de 180º na previsão já a partir de sábado 15:
Afinal o anticiclone vai subitamente enfraquecer o que vai permitir a formação de uma depressão que se centrará a sudoeste das ilhas Britânicas com uma frente fria associada e assim sendo,o tempo na Ibéria vai em 48 horas sofrer mudanças radicais:







[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Oh Diabo!!!!
Há aqui um pequeno problema que só agora foi detectado:
Afinal este mapa é para 15 de Novembro, sim , mas do pretérito ano de 2002.
E agora ? Que fazer? Apago este post?


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2008 às 10:07)

nimboestrato disse:


> E agora ? Que fazer? Apago este post?



 Não deixa estar... Por um verdadeiro tópico de suicídios é conveniente deixar estas coisas que nos deixam ainda mais desesperados 

Ainda por cima com tamanha pasmaceira nem o cAAlmex resulta... são necessárias doses maciças é de adrenalina!


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 11:45)

nimboestrato disse:


> Oh Diabo!!!!
> Há aqui um pequeno problema que só agora foi detectado:
> Afinal este mapa é para 15 de Novembro, sim , mas do pretérito ano de 2002.
> E agora ? Que fazer? Apago este post?




Andamos a sonhar com depressões!
A run das 6h é um suicídio a juntar às outras runs!
Nem com devaneios podemos sonhar, porque eles simplesmente não existem.
Até fico com calafrios, só de pensar que estamos a dia 13 e até ao final no mês não há previsão de chuva. Estou quase na eminencia de cometer uma loucura, e emigrar para aqui:


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2008 às 12:11)

Já se tomaram medidas para evitar um suicídio em massa.


----------



## squidward (13 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

pois...o que mais temia voltou a AAcontecer  
Outono/Inverno=AA

Já não existem Outonos/Invernos como antigamente, salvo raras excepções como o de 2006...mesmo assim o AA em Dezembro de 2006 ficou cá em grande estilo.. Saudades dos Invernos de 2000/2001 ou de 1995/1996, isso sim...Verdadeiros Invernos.


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2008 às 12:26)

Vince disse:


> Já se tomaram medidas para evitar um suicídio em massa.



O MeteoPT tornou-se um cliente profundo deste medicamento! A Meteofarmacêutica que o produz deve estar riquíssima


----------



## ACalado (13 Nov 2008 às 12:42)

Até a nível meteorológico este pais e uma treta


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

vitamos disse:


> O MeteoPT tornou-se um cliente profundo deste medicamento! A Meteofarmacêutica que o produz deve estar riquíssima



Não admira. 
Ideia genial esta do camião, *Vince*.


----------



## squidward (13 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

Portugal+Outono/Inverno+AA = "AAmigos para siempre"


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 17:08)

Bem diz o ditado: "*Não há fome que não dê em fartura!*"







Até lá é tomar *cAAlmex*+, e esperar pelas 38 runs que ainda vão sair até ao dia dessa previsão!


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2008 às 22:04)

squidward disse:


> Já não existem Outonos/Invernos como antigamente, salvo raras excepções como o de 2006...mesmo assim o AA em Dezembro de 2006 ficou cá em grande estilo.. Saudades dos Invernos de 2000/2001 ou de 1995/1996, isso sim...Verdadeiros Invernos.



Sem dúvida invernos animados mas apenas devido a terem sido muito chuvosos porque de resto ambos foram invernos anormalmente amenos.

Este período que vamos atravessar lembra exactamente o Novembro do ano passado.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2008 às 22:14)

AnDré disse:


> Bem diz o ditado: "*Não há fome que não dê em fartura!*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHUVAAAAA... 

... Mas não para agora


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

muita chuva...


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

E muita neve pa todo o norte     oh wait


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

Nem com um camião de calmex isto lá chega, tal é o marasmo, se não tiver 1 mm em Novembro suicido-me de seguida , mas antes espero pelo dia 14 de Janeiro


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2008 às 00:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem com um camião de calmex isto lá chega, tal é o marasmo, *se não tiver 1 mm em Novembro suicido-me de seguida* , mas antes espero pelo dia 14 de Janeiro



*tem cAAlma*


----------



## vitamos (14 Nov 2008 às 17:19)

_Um AA apaixonado..._






_... é aquele que apresenta Geopotencial em forma de coração._

All you need is love........


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 17:23)

*Vitamos*, só mesmo tu para te lembrares dessas coisas ! 
Há que ver o lado positivo da coisa para gozar com a situação.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2008 às 17:53)

vitamos disse:


> _Um AA apaixonado..._
> 
> All you need is love........






Dava uma boa TShirt. Para os que gostam do bom tempo claro


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2008 às 18:11)

só uma coisinha...não se devia abrir um tópico para os "suicídios 2008/2009"???


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2008 às 20:19)

Temos é que manter a cAAlma, melhores dias virão


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2008 às 20:32)

Isto se continuar assim a venda do cAAlmex+ vai disparar...


----------



## psm (14 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

Finalmente vamos ter mudança de padrão.                                                 Olhar a data


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

Calma psm, de facto o AA parece estar a querer ir para noroeste  esperemos que continue assim a sua rota, quem sabe ainda dá em supresa, pois não há fome que não dê em fartura.

Mas vamos todos ter calma, pois ainda podemos apanhar algum desgosto.


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2008 às 21:09)

Enfraquecimento ao anticiclone dos açores...  
     (Morte)


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2008 às 23:13)

E já agora, uma dose de cAAlmex+ para a mesa 5, sff.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2008 às 23:33)

Há milagres e milagres já há mais de 5 dias que vejo este cenário  nem durante o Verão todo vi algo assim.

Quero o Verão pá  a pica do Inverno, não é a mesma coisa que a do Verão...venha a nortada e as trovoadas furadas.


----------



## psm (15 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

Bem vou pôr uma advinha.
 Onde é que vêem uma bola no hemisfério norte?


----------



## psm (16 Nov 2008 às 09:03)

Vendo as previsões que sairam hoje pelas (00) podemos que o resultado é o seguinte:

GFS= Anticiclone 15 dias a NO da Peninsula Ibérica.

ECMWF= Anticiclone 10 dias a NO da Peninsula Ibérica.

Nogaps= Anticiclone 8 dias a NO da Peninsula Ibérica.


Mas quem pôs esta pedra no nosso sapato?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 11:36)

psm disse:


> Vendo as previsões que sairam hoje pelas (00) podemos que o resultado é o seguinte:
> 
> GFS= Anticiclone 15 dias a NO da Peninsula Ibérica.
> 
> ...



Na minha opnião já não durará mais 8 dias  e só precisamos esperar mais 3 para ver mudanças (nos modelos).


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

Mandem vir mais um camião de cAAlmex+, já que as reservas pelos vistos estão a esgotar... 

Também vou colocar uma adivinha...
Qual é a coisa qual é ela que nos tá a bloquear a acção toda que possa vir, e que cujo nome começa em A e acaba em S?

P.S.: Atribuição de uma embalagem de cAAlmex+ a quem acertar.


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Mandem vir mais um camião de cAAlmex+, já que as reservas pelos vistos estão a esgotar...
> 
> Também vou colocar uma adivinha...
> *Qual é a coisa qual é ela que nos tá a bloquear a acção toda que possa vir, e que cujo nome começa em A e acaba em S?*
> ...



epÁÁ, nÃÃo sei. O que serÁÁ??


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

squidward disse:


> epÁÁ, nÃÃo sei. O que serÁÁ??



Então não levas nada. 

E quero que digam mesmo o nome, não a abreviatura. A abreviatura não vale


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2008 às 22:55)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Então não levas nada.



ok, ficAA pAArAA AA próximAA.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

Já vi que o Inverno é uma das alturas do ano em que este fórum fica mais parado...


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2008 às 23:37)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Já vi que o Inverno é uma das alturas do ano em que este fórum fica mais parado...



não devia de ser assim, mas nos últimos anos têm sido (Invernos) sempre assim.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Já vi que o Inverno é uma das alturas do ano em que este fórum fica mais parado...



Bem pelo contrário. 
Hás-de reparar quando é que o número de visitas aumenta e o número de participações.
Costuma ser no Inverno, principalmente nos períodos mais frios e chuvosos.


----------



## Lightning (21 Nov 2008 às 15:13)

Novidades (daquelas que não são do Continente ) há alguma?


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2008 às 15:25)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Novidades (daquelas que não são do Continente ) há alguma?



Sim, o AA já não faz coração e tudo parece uma careta


----------



## Lightning (21 Nov 2008 às 15:27)

Vince disse:


> Sim, o AA já não faz coração e tudo parece uma careta



Eu estava a falar de chuva ou vento... É que nem é preciso ninguém me dizer que este mês de Novembro, especialmente aqui em corroios, vai acabar por ser um mês com valores *MUITO ABAIXO* dos valores normais, *especialmente precipitação...*

Ao menos espero que Dezembro começe da melhor maneira...


----------



## Teles (10 Dez 2008 às 01:17)

É por isso é que sou louco por meteorologia até dá para ver suicídios


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 12:16)

Mais um suicidio *TROVOADAS E CHUVA* a sério...........


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 20:16)

JoãoPT disse:


> Mais um suicidio *TROVOADAS E CHUVA* a sério...........



SUICÍDIO EM MASSA PARA OS AMANTES DAS TROVOADAS, BORA PESSOAL  

Gostava de dizer as minhas últimas palavras:
trovoada
relâmpago
trovão


----------



## squidward (10 Dez 2008 às 22:43)

Lightning disse:


> SUICÍDIO EM MASSA PARA OS AMANTES DAS TROVOADAS, BORA PESSOAL
> 
> Gostava de dizer as minhas últimas palavras:
> trovoada
> ...



aqui vai mais um

o ano de 2008 foi para esquecer...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2008 às 13:11)

Nada melhor que acabar o ano com um suicidio .
Desde de 1 de Outubro levo uns míseros 84 mm faz lembrar o ano da seca 2004/2005, que miséria de tempo, chove cada vez mais sob a acção de uma depressão em altitude chamada de "gota fria" do que com estas depressões que nem chegam a cair 10 mm num dia, cada vez mais acredito nas alterações climáticas antigamente chovia bem mais do que agora, cada vez que chove num dia pode chover precipitação equivalente a um mês, e cada vez mais nos últimos anos temos vindo a assistir a uma diminuição gradual da precipitação principalmente no inverno, Outuno e Primavera têm sido as estações que têm salvado Portugal da seca persistente, mas continuamos sempre em seca meteorológica, por mais que chova nunca é suficiente para acabar a seca.

Esperemos que 2009 seja melhor, mas duvido, estou a ser pessimista, mas é a realidade crua e dura, olhar os modelos nem vale a pena colocam sonhos a mais depois é com cada desilusão, na minha opinião, os modelos lidaram melhor com a situação que o Algarve viveu em Setembro, do que têm lidado ultimamente colocam sempre precipitação a mais daquela que ocorre, definitivamente estamos em seca, não vamos negar esse facto, mas desde 2004/2005 tirando o Outono de 2006 vivemos sempre com o fantasma da seca a pairar, as alterações ao clima estão lá, só não vê quem não quer.


----------



## squidward (31 Dez 2008 às 15:01)

é verdade e onde mais noto "seca" em Portugal é através das imagens de satélite, compara por exemplo uma imagem de satélite de Março de 2004 com as restantes (excepto finais de 2006), nota-se claramente um Portugal "Amarelado" parecido com o deserto...em contraste com um mapa bem mais verde em inícios de 2004 por exemplo.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Dez 2008 às 16:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nada melhor que acabar o ano com um suicidio .
> Desde de 1 de Outubro levo uns míseros 84 mm faz lembrar o ano da seca 2004/2005, que miséria de tempo, chove cada vez mais sob a acção de uma depressão em altitude chamada de "gota fria" do que com estas depressões que nem chegam a cair 10 mm num dia, cada vez mais acredito nas alterações climáticas antigamente chovia bem mais do que agora, cada vez que chove num dia pode chover precipitação equivalente a um mês, e cada vez mais nos últimos anos temos vindo a assistir a uma diminuição gradual da precipitação principalmente no inverno, Outuno e Primavera têm sido as estações que têm salvado Portugal da seca persistente, mas continuamos sempre em seca meteorológica, por mais que chova nunca é suficiente para acabar a seca.
> 
> Esperemos que 2009 seja melhor, mas duvido, estou a ser pessimista, mas é a realidade crua e dura, olhar os modelos nem vale a pena colocam sonhos a mais depois é com cada desilusão, na minha opinião, os modelos lidaram melhor com a situação que o Algarve viveu em Setembro, do que têm lidado ultimamente colocam sempre precipitação a mais daquela que ocorre, definitivamente estamos em seca, não vamos negar esse facto, mas desde 2004/2005 tirando o Outono de 2006 vivemos sempre com o fantasma da seca a pairar, as alterações ao clima estão lá, só não vê quem não quer.



Mau ... mau Maria quem tem a fama de pessimista sou eu


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Dez 2008 às 17:55)

Precipitação em forma de entradas de SW são completamente dispensáveis. Espero bem que continuem a ausentar-se em 2009. Só estragam as médias de temperatura e derretem a neve.


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2008 às 17:59)

João Dias disse:


> Precipitação em forma de entradas de SW são completamente dispensáveis. Espero bem que continuem a ausentar-se em 2009. Só estragam as médias de temperatura e derretem a neve.



Mas deixam muita agua pelo o Sul, que bem precisa, enquanto as entradas de N normalmente quando aqui chegam nem uma gota deitam Nós precisamos é de agua para as nossas terras e etc. As médias de tempr não nos dão nada, mas se falta a agua já nos tira muita coisa


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Dez 2008 às 18:03)

Eu sei que sim   Estava só a manifestar a minha opinião em termos de interesse meteorológico, obviamente que há coisas mais importantes do que isso. 

Se pudéssemos escolher acho que todos não se importavam de ter 1 m neve à porta de casa. Mas obviamente isso teria consequências muito graves a outros níveis, mas que na nossa "paixão" pela meteorologia nem levamos em conta.


----------

